# Dohnanyi - String Quartet 2 op.15 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dohnanyi's, three-movement, 1906 SQ2 is a fine work. I'm the first movement (my favourite of the entire quartet) I love how the Andante gets interrupted by that brief Allegro then an adagio does the same before we get to the business end of things. It's a clever premise. The presto 2nd movement opens with that driving rhythm from the cello (this has to sound really good for me) which is then enhanced by some dark chords, giving it a slightly uneasy, feeling. The final movement is a grower. It's decent but not on the same level as the 1st movement for me. This slightly fragmentary Molto Adagio/Animato/Adagio/Andante /Allegro (in that order) begins slowly before the Animato bursts in (the high violins are enjoyable here) . The emotional heart of the movement follows in the Andante but its never fully convinced me and I'd have preferred a more 'stable' finale that I feel would have suited this otherwise fine quartet better.






Recommended

Audubon - one of this quartet:s better recordings.
Lyric - nice Chandos sound but I'd like a bit more bite.
Curtis (1954) - boxey, historic, mono sound may put some people off but well-played

*Better

Fine Arts* - I'd not heard this before but it's a fine performance with the Fine Arts' customary excellent tone and strong lines.
*Guarneri* - this was the Guarneri's final recording and its decent but they do have a intonation issues along the way, even if their sonorities are otherwise very pleasant
*Kocian* - a bigger, more vital account on this Praga recording. The Kocians have a few intonation issues but they make up for it with purposeful playing in a realistic, impressive acoustic.

*More betterer

Kodaly* - Strong and robust account with a real feeling for the folk elements of the music. A very satisfying reading in decent sound.
*Gabrieli* - if you're familiar with the Gabrieli quartet (especially in Tchaikovsky's 1st) you'll find plenty here to enjoy and this is a similarly excellent recording. Very warm and vivacious account that I enjoyed a great deal.

*The Betterest 

Takacs (2019) *- much better than their earlier and roughly recorded effort on Point Classics in 1996, this Hyperion belter eschews all that is great about modern string quartet recordings. Stellar sound, perfect intonation and playing of both passion and drama. It may not sound as warm as the Gabrieli account (if you prefer that style then stick with that one) but it's in the inner detail and conversational elements where the Takacs excel and win me over. The cello lines are particularly compelling and firm.


----------

